
Just a few words can increase female, minority job applicants by more than 20% - urahara
https://qz.com/1023518/just-a-few-words-can-increase-female-and-minority-job-applicants-by-over-20/
======
DarkKomunalec
The article cites a report that cites [1], providing some employment numbers.
Comparing them to U.S. demographics according to wikipedia, whites are over-
represented by 7.6%, which merits "Diversity in the American workforce is
dismal." Meanwhile, asians made up 4.7% of the population, but 14.04% of high-
tech workers [1], an over-representation of 299%.

Yet the article focuses solely on how job ads contain phrases that are biased
towards _white_ males.

[1]
[https://www.eeoc.gov/eeoc/statistics/reports/hightech/](https://www.eeoc.gov/eeoc/statistics/reports/hightech/)

